# 2009 OKC Winter Herf



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, it's time once again! When the holidays are over, all the relatives have left the homestead and all the returns have been made, it's time for one thing and one thing only. Yeap...it's time to relax and when it's time to relax, one thing stands clear...IMBIBICATION! So what's all this about you ask? Well, without further ado... 

*EVENT:* 2009 OKC Winter Herf
*DATE:* Saturday, January 17, 2009
*TIME:* 12:00pm until 5:00pm (or 6:00pm)
*WHERE:* Fox & Hound - Mezzanine Deck (Upstairs)
*ADDRESS:* 3031 W Memorial Road, OKC
Link: http://www.tentcorp.com/ 

EXCITING STUFF THIS ~ The great folks @ F&H have set up a tasting event for us as well. The rep for the Jack Daniels Family of brands (i.e. ~ Jack Black, Jack Single Barrel, Gentleman Jack as well as Woodford Reserve) will be hosting the tasting. So come on out...eat, drink and indulge yourself. We have room for approximately 40 people and they would like a head count as soon as possible. Please RSVP to e-mail address below. 

[email protected]


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

Interested in attending, sent you an email with a couple or questions, thanks!


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Dadgum... I am scheduled to be in Dallas on that day. :BS This sounds great. Wish I could be there.


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

Need RSVP's for next Saturday, the 17th @ Fox & Hound ASAP! Please email me @ [email protected]

Thanx!



cigardave said:


> Well, it's time once again! When the holidays are over, all the relatives have left the homestead and all the returns have been made, it's time for one thing and one thing only. Yeap...it's time to relax and when it's time to relax, one thing stands clear...IMBIBICATION! So what's all this about you ask? Well, without further ado...
> 
> *EVENT:* 2009 OKC Winter Herf
> *DATE:* Saturday, January 17, 2009
> ...


----------

